# Silent Hill 2 [PC] [PS2]



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

James Sunderland's life is shattered when his young wife Mary suffers a tragic death. Three years later, a mysterious letter arrives from Mary, beckoning him to return to their sanctuary of memories, the dark realm of Silent Hill. Now James must go back to that special place to uncover the truth, unaware that the answers he seeks require the ultimate sacrifice.

*www.konami.com/silenthill2_pc/


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2011)

In my restless dreams, I see that town...Silent Hill.


----------



## Goten (Feb 16, 2011)

Waiting for it.

Peace~~~!


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

One of my favourite games ever.


Goten said:


> Waiting for it.
> 
> Peace~~~!


err wtf?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2011)

^ LOL. I think he meant, waiting for silent hill 2


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

lol, I thought he is waiting for the game to get released.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2011)

may be he is waiting to play the game, who knows!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2011)

@Silent Hill 2: have u finished SH2?


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> *@Silent Hill 2:* have u finished SH2?


you mean topgear?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2011)

ico said:


> you mean topgear?




my bad.....i was asking topgear but asking SH2 itself.....lost my focus


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2011)

There are 7 interpretations of the story, may be more. It's a whole new world !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @Silent Hill 2


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it worth trying this game, being such an old release...?


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> Is it worth trying this game, being such an old release...?


yup, great story and characters.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't understand SH : H story.


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2011)

^^What part you didn't understand ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 18, 2011)

The controls feel a bit awkward on the PC. I somehow managed to get 1920x1080 after hex editing the exe and got the 360 controller to work with it somehow. Didn't venture much further into the game though.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm playing it with a PS2 ( Clone ) like controller and the I've no prob in controlling the the character though I've to manually reconfigure some buttons.



KaranTh85 said:


> @Silent Hill 2: have u finished SH2?



Nope not yet. Played upto the part when James found two coins.



asingh said:


> Is it worth trying this game, being such an old release...?



Just give it a try - if you like survival horror game with a great story you would love this one.


----------

